# Walther P5



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Is this a gun that is still made? if so, where do you buy them? I have only seen pics of them online. What is the going rate?


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

I don't think they are still made. I have seen them at the large gun shows in good condition for $425 to 500. They are a nice pistol, mine has always worked 100%.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Ok. I have seen some VERY nice ones posted on other sites with wooden grips. They looked sweet.

I did some research after I posted this - 1 site said that they are still made and are popular in Germany, but maybe they just don't import them anymore...


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

I'd like to have one each of every Walther made. Make that two! :-D


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I really like the P38 too - and have seen some used ones at gun shows - BUt, I am scared to buy such a gun w/o trying it. And, that's sort of a collector's gun. Parts would be a bear to find, so U probably would not want to shoot it much.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Somebody needs to post a picture, please. :-D


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

[IMG:500:333:0e50da1f07]http://img84.imageshack.us/img84/2825/p519gx.jpg[/img:0e50da1f07]

[IMG:500:333:0e50da1f07]http://img84.imageshack.us/img84/558/p5120me.jpg[/img:0e50da1f07]


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Thanks Denny. That's a good looking gun and the grips are beautiful! Is it a 9 mm?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, I believe it is.


----------

